# Altium Designer Summer 09 Visualización en 3D



## joryds (Ene 3, 2009)

Hola compañeros, en esta ocasión voy a dar unas pautas para incluirle a los Footprint el modelo 3D que ustedes deseen para la ultima versión que hay en este momento de Altium.
Lo primero es entrar a esta página http://www.3dcontentcentral.es/default.aspx luego registrarse y allí podrán descargar muchos modelos en 3d gratis, hay que tener en cuenta que los archivos deber ser “.Step”.
Las personas que quieran hacer sus propios modelos en 3D les recomiendo Solidworks 2008  ya que con este programa podrán editar y crear sus modelos.
Entrando en el tema de cómo cree mi librería, cabe anotar que ya había creado unos 350 componentes con esquemático, footprint y modelo de simulación y las integre como vienen las librerías de Altium. 
Para poder anexar el modelo en 3D  abrí el programa y en la opción de abrir documentos busque la ruta donde estaba mi librería integrada  y al darle clic sale un cuadro preguntando si quiero extraer la librería o solo quiero instalarla, yo le di Extract Sources.
Ahora en Projects saldrá la librería desintegrada con el footprint y el esquemático separado, si le das doble clic al esquemático se abre SCH Library en el cual se va a anexar lo que uno desee.
Lo primero que se debe hacer para anexas los modelos en 3D es abrir la librería de footprint y dale a Place—3D Body y luego seleccionamos “Generic STEP Model” y mas debajo del cuadro le damos a Embed STEP Model buscamos el modelo en 3D que queremos anexar al footprint y si la posición del modelo no es la adecuada  le dan doble clic al modelo y hay unas opciones de rotación “Rotation X,Y y Z y también esta “Standoff Height”  para situar el modelo a la altura deseada, esto incluye por ejemplo  -5 -2 -1 0  1  2  5 etc.  Situamos el modelo bien centrado y le damos guardar hay una mejor forma de centrarlo pero mejor entren a las demostraciones que están en la página de Altium summer y se entenderá mejor.
Ahora pasamos a SCH Library y en Add buscamos el modelo que guardamos y lo anexamos.
Para integrar las librerías debemos darle guardar a la librería que le dimos “Extract Sources”   y luego se le da clic derecho en “Compile integrated” automáticamente queda instalada la librería y a su vez guarda los cambios.
Voy adjuntar una captura de algunos componentes que hice para mi fuente SMPS.

Saludos..


----------



## JackSparrow (Abr 26, 2009)

Tengo pensado hacer algo mecánico (algunos engranajes, varillas roscadas, y motores paso a paso) con X función, pero no muy grande, algo así como una impresora. Quiero simularlo en algún programa para buscar posibles fallas, diferentes formas de lograr funciones, etc.

Me recomendaron el Solidworks, pero no encuentro mucha información del tema (del programa sí, pero no opiniones o comparaciones con otros programas similares).

Hay algo "mejor" que el solidworks para lo que necesito? o tienen alguna página que compare diferentes programas del mismo tipo? Porque tengo varios proyectos en los que voy a necesitar un simulador de este tipo, y ya que voy a aprender uno, prefiero que sea uno de los más potentes para luego no quedarme corto.

Conozco el autocad, 3dstudio y maya, pero no se si es posible hacer este tipo de cosas.

Cualquier dato será muy agradecido.


----------



## alejandro242 (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola, he venido trabajando con altium 6 desde hace 2 años realizando proyectos bastante buenos y hace unos dias me conseguí el winter 09. Voy a probar que tal es lo de 3d y seguir tus recomendaciones. Sin embargo, el altium que me conseguí es portable, no tiene instalador ni nada, por lo que le tengo desconfianza. No se cual tienes tu, me gustaría conocer tu opinion ya que parece que tienes gran experiencia en altium. Seguramente te seguiré contactando para resolver algunas dudas que de pronto me puedes resolver. Gracias

Alejandro


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2009)

El Solidworks es un excelente programa.  Lo de si hay otros "mejores" pasa lo mismo que con cualquier software, en algunos aspectos es lo mejor y en otros no tanto.
El Solidworks esta orientado al diseño mecanico en 3D y otros como el Rhino, estan mas orientados a producir imagenes realistas. Todo depende para donde apuntes vos.

Si pensas cuales te conviene aprender desde el punto de vista laboral, al menos en Argentina es Solidworks y Autocad.  
Solidworks porque dentro de lo poco que se dibuja en 3D, es el mas difundido. 
Y Autocad porque a pesar que con Solidworks tambien dibujas planos, no es tan bueno como Autocad y el estandar 'de facto' en la industria es justamente el formato Autocad (si les mandas planos en SW te putean porque no lo tienen instalado)


----------



## joryds (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola Alejandro,  no sé si lo has intentado pero si tú copias  toda la carpeta de Altium en un DVD y la ejecutas en otro PC debe  funcionar, esa prueba la hice cuando tenía la versión Summer 08.

Mi experiencia con este programa no es mucha ya que empecé con Eagle, Proteus, ORCAD y por utimo Altium y tengo casi 2 Años que conozco el programa pero solo le dedico  3 o 4 horas a la semana. 

La versión que estoy usando en el momento es Altium Designer Winter 09 SP3.

Si quieres trabajar con la PCB en 3D hay unos requisitos que se necesitan en tu computador y también hacer amigo de SolidWorks, este programa ayuda mucho para este propósito.

Me comunicas cualquier duda.

Saludos.


----------



## oscareev (Abr 28, 2009)

Buen programa,,



solo espero poderlo descargar e instalar y por supuesto hacerlo funcionar


----------



## alejandroc242 (Abr 28, 2009)

Precisamente ya encontré un problema con la version portable del altium winter. Traté de instalar y usar mi librería que habia creado con altium 6.8 y pasaba una de las siguientes cosas: Me reconocía mi librería sin problemas, pero las otras librerías de miscelaneous devices y/o conectors se dañaban (alguna de ellas o ambas), no se podía poner ningún componente de esta librería. Si esto no pasaba, era mi librería la que no cargaba. 

Es un error bastante aleatorío, porque cierro el programa y cuando lo vuelvo a abrir sigue el problema, o cambia la librería dañada, o salen todas dañadas, o abren bien todas, etc.

Hoy logré bajar la versión para instalar. Le voy a poner los SP y la pruebo de nuevo.


----------



## alejandroc242 (Abr 28, 2009)

Voy a comenzar con mi primera duda de ruteo de pcb en altium. Hace unos dias necesité hacer una tarjeta en 1 sola cara, pues la fabricación la iban a hacer de un dia para otro y la tarjeta no iba a llevar trhuhole. Sin embargo el diseño era un poco grande para hacerla facilmente en una sola cara, asi que busqué por todos lados la forma de hacerlo "a 2 caras" pero que la cara de arriba solo fueran caminos pequeños como puentes para unir algunos tracks de la cara de abajo. Finalmente no encontré como hacerlo, asi que me tocó hacerla a 2 caras normalmente y arreglármelas aca para ensamblarla bien.

En fin, de pronto sabes la solucion a esto, agradezco tu opinión


Saludos


----------



## JackSparrow (Abr 28, 2009)

Uh! muchísimas gracias! me dejas mucho más tranquilo, porque apenas tenía referencias del Solidworks. Había visto unos videos bastante buenos en YT, pero igual seguía con la duda.

Hacia lo que yo apuntaba era a simular algo para ver su funcionamiento, no me interesa mucho la parte gráfica, sino que sea lo más realista posible en cuanto a la física.

Lo que si, me queda una duda de autocad. Es posible hacer cosas como las de solidworks? o sea, llegar a simular un mecanismo? O es "solo" para hacer representaciones en 3D?

Esto último es más por curioso, porque ahora ya elegí sw.


Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## joryds (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola Alejandro,  lo que yo hago en esas circunstancia es rutear la capa Bottom Layer  y como todas las pistas no van a quedar unidas hago puentes con la capa Top layer como muestra la captura.

Hay una forma de hacer los puentes automáticamente pero para esto hay que hacer una regla de diseño y por consiguiente saber manejar el Lenguage Query que trae Altium.

Yo voy a crear un tema nuevo para tratar de resolver las dudas  de la versión Altium Designer Winter 09 por que nos estamos desviando del tema.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 29, 2009)

Mira, la manera habitual de trabajar con SW es primero hacer los solidos individuales y despues hacer el ensamblaje.
En el ensamblaje vas poniendo las relaciones de posicion entre cada solido, si van concentricos, si las superficies coinciden, si son tangentes, etc etc.  
Donde te queden grados de libertad --> por ahi se moveran las piezas.   Como durante el diseño solamente te interesa moverlas con fines de verificar los recorridos y medir/asignar dimensiones, se lo hace arrastrando con el mouse.


----------



## JackSparrow (Abr 30, 2009)

Gracias por el dato!

Ahí tengo una guía para bajar que habla sobre SW. Supongo que con eso debe ser suficiente para que pueda simular lo que quiero.

Saludos.


----------



## lastmait (May 2, 2009)

hola foreros:
bueno e instalado el altium winter 9, e diseñado circuitos pero a la hora de simularlos me genera un error "has no driver"  no e podido solucionarlo.
si alguien me puede ayudar le quedare eternamente agradecido


----------



## joryds (May 3, 2009)

Hola lastmait, posiblemente te pueda ayudar pero necesito el archivo del projecto y esquematico.

Me lo envias a mi correo para ver que se puede hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## lastmait (May 3, 2009)

aca dejo el archivo de altium


----------



## joryds (May 4, 2009)

Hola lastmait, tu repuesta se encuentra aca  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about32680.html

Saludos.


----------



## adrianjpc (May 15, 2009)

jory16 podrias pasarnos tus lisbrerias creadas 
saludos


----------



## adrianjpc (May 15, 2009)

o si nos puedes pasar algun tutorial para crear esas piezas en  Solidworks 2008


----------



## joryds (May 16, 2009)

Hola adrianjpc, la librerias estan un poco personalizadas por que en ellas hay muchos datos personales.
Pero la idea es aprender hacerlas para que tú puedas hacer los componentes deseado, 
No me considero experto en Solidworks pero me vi en la obligacion de manejarlo por que los de Altium lo tienen como un referente.
Yo empece observando video tutoriales, como este  “Curso Basico Modelado-1” y tambien un amigo me hizo un Transistor TO-92 lo demas me toco solo, hasta que me encontre con un transformadorr toroide, y un compañero del foro me ayudo y hasta alli voy.

Asi que puedes empesar con SolidWorks 2009 para poderte ayudar en algo.

No se si te has enterado que SW tiene tutoriales en castellano, esto tambien ayuda.
Cualquier duda me comentas

Saludos..


----------



## adrianjpc (May 16, 2009)

hola de nuevo estoy muy confundido con los programas. aver si me aclaras esto , cual es la diferencia en PROTEL DXP 2004 y Altium Winter 09  ya que yo solo utlizo DXP

saludos


----------



## joryds (May 16, 2009)

Hola, la version protel DXP es la version que como su nombre lo indica, de alli en adelante salio la version  6.6, 6.7, 6.8, 6.9, summer 08 y van por Altium Winter 09  SP3.

Si aspiras a crear tus librerias en 3D debes tener las versiones mas avanzadas.
En esta página puedes observar algunas de las opciones de las nuevas versiones.

https://wiki.altium.com/display/ADOH/Welcome+to+Altium+Designer+-+Viewer+Edition

Saludos.


----------



## adrianjpc (May 16, 2009)

yo tengo la DXP 2004 es mas nueva que la 6.6?


----------



## joryds (May 16, 2009)

la version que tu tiene es por decir la 2004 y la 6.6 es del 2005-2006.

saludos.


----------



## adrianjpc (May 16, 2009)

hola para los que manejen el Altium Winter 09 necesito si alguien tiene el archivo m75.cap la que se encuentra dentro de la carpeta de setup que porfavor lo suba aqui al foro ya que no puedo instalarlo

gracias!
 saludos


----------



## joryds (May 16, 2009)

Hola adrianjpc, debes especificar cual de las actualizaciones tienes de Altium Designer Winter 09, si es SP1, SP2 o SP3

Winter 09 Service Pack 1 Build 8.1.0.16385 (from Build 8.0.0.15895)
Winter 09 Service Pack 2 Build 8.2.0.16457 (from Build 8.1.0.16385)
Winter 09 Service Pack 3 Build 8.3.0.16776 (from Build 8.2.0.16457)

De esta página puedes descargar la versión demo de Altium y es SP3

http://trial.altium.com/#eval

Saludos.


----------



## joryds (May 16, 2009)

Se me olvidaba, te adjunto el archivo  m75 tal vez te sirva cualquier otro archivo que te haga falta me lo haces saber.

Saludos.


----------



## adrianjpc (May 16, 2009)

muchas gracias jory16 ahora lo probare


----------



## adrianjpc (May 17, 2009)

holaa sabes estube probando lo que me enviaste pero no me funciono 
me sigue apareciendo el mismo error del (m75.cap) tu me mandaste un (m75.rar)  ojala y me puedas ayudar tengo la vercion Winter 09 Service Pack 1 Build 8.1.0.16385 (from Build 8.0.0.15895)


----------



## adrianjpc (May 17, 2009)

ya descomprimi el archivo que me enviaste y me marca el msimo error creo que es de otra vercion 
espero y me ayudes 

saludos


----------



## joryds (May 17, 2009)

el archivo que te envie es del SP3 ese debe ser el problema.

y por que no descargas la version SP3 en esta pagina de Altium?

http://trial.altium.com/#eval 


Saludos..


----------



## adrianjpc (May 17, 2009)

porque es demo de 30 dias y yo lo utlizare mucho


----------



## joryds (May 17, 2009)

Descargalo que despues buscamos la solucion por que es la misma version que yo estoy usando.


----------



## wosuej (Ago 19, 2009)

buenaaaaaa tardes amigossss nawara he estado intentando descargar este programa pero por ninngun lado o encuentro... y de verdad q segun todo lo q he leido es tremendo programa! alguiennn me ayudaa por fvorrr coloken el link de donde lo descargaropn o algooo asi por favorrr! espero sus respuestas!


----------



## joryds (Ago 19, 2009)

Hola wosuej, en esta pagina  http://trial.altium.com/#eval 
 puedes descargar la ultiuma version de Altium
Saludos.


----------



## wosuej (Ago 19, 2009)

muchas gracias! pero no habra algun otro q no sea una version de prueba!?


----------



## Simon21 (Ago 27, 2009)

Hola a todos, Jory16 he bajado muchisimos bloques .step de la pagina
pero hay un pequeño problema, ya que para asignar un objeto .step a un componente determinado debemos estar en la layer mechanical1  e ir a Place->Place 3D body from step model. 

Pero un pequeño detalle, en el menu place no aparece en ningun lado Place 3D
body from step model.... 
Alguien sabe como hacer esto? porque seguramente hay un paso que me
esta faltando hacer.. Agradeceria si lo pueden explicar paso a paso...
La version que uso es Altium Designer DXP 2004
Gracias y saludos a todos..


----------



## joryds (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola Simon21, después del tiempo transcurrido te abras enterado que el problema es la versión de Altium que estas usando.

Te recomiendo “Altium Designer Summer 09”
[/SIZE] 
Saludos


----------



## anderson torres (Sep 13, 2009)

Salu2.
He escuchado buenas referencias de este simulador. Pero ¿ que tal son las librerias de transistores? ¿ seran mas completas que las del orcad?. Estoy en la tarea  de simular un amplificador en orcad pero no encuentroe los transistores que necesito.
Que simulador podria usar para esta tarea? Alguien sabe?

De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## joryds (Sep 13, 2009)

Hola Anderson, esto me recuerda cuando empecé con las simulaciones en Altium, al comienzo empecé simulando con Orcad por que encontré los componentes comunes de Amplificadores de audio A/B, tuve algunos inconvenientes pero funciono el amplificador en la simulación y en la práctica.

Pero mi intensión no era quedarme con Orcad ya que todo proyecto casi siempre con lleva a una PCB y en esto Altium es mucho mejor, para tratar de resolver este inconveniente emigre todas las librerías de Orcad a Altium con lo cual también lleva implícito el modelo de simulación de cada componente de Orcad.

Al tener los modelos de simulación de orcad disponibles empecé hacer mis propios componentes en Altium y le anexe el modelo de simulación de orcad; para probar que todo estaba bien hice el esquema del amplificador en Altium y tuve buenos resultado.

Unos de los inconvenientes que tuve fue sincronizar los pines del componente que hice en Altium con el modelo de simulación de Orcad, pero no es nada complicado.

Tal vez esto te va general varios interrogantes, en los que te pueda ayudar estoy a la orden.

Saludos.


----------



## sia (Sep 21, 2009)

hola a todos, he visto en la red que el altium designer summer 09 es compatible con vista pero yo tengo un problema con el programa, cuando estoy haciendo un proyecto, el programa se cierra y deja de funcionar. he cambiado el modo de compatiblidad y nada que se arregla. si alguien sabe una solucion se los agradeceria....


----------



## joryds (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola SIA, lo único que te puedo decir es que instales el Windows Vista nuevamente, porque eso que comentas, te podría decir con certeza que nunca ocurre.
El problema está en el sistema operativo.
Saludos.


----------



## sia (Sep 22, 2009)

gracias jory16.... probare esa a ver que tal me va.... pero sabes que estuve buscando la raiz del problema y me dice que el nombre del evento del problema es APPCRASH y he visto en la red que este problema se crea cuando instalo programas que no son compatibles con vista, y por lo que he visto la solucion es lo que tu me dices (reinstalar el sistema operativo), incluso hasta formatear el disco duro... como que tendre que cambiarme al XP...  saludos


----------



## joryds (Sep 24, 2009)

Hola SIA, yo estuve probando Altium con Win XP, Win Vista y Windows 7 y con todos funciona muy bien
Así que el problema no está en el sistema operativo.
Saludos.


----------

